
The Fuzzy History of the Georgia Peach (2017) - Moto7451
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/fuzzy-history-georgia-peach-180964490/?no-ist
======
danesparza
Incredibly, peaches aren't in the state's top exports (source:
[https://www.census.gov/foreign-
trade/statistics/state/data/g...](https://www.census.gov/foreign-
trade/statistics/state/data/ga.html)) and aren't event mentioned in the
state's agricultural section on Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(U.S._state)#Agricultu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_\(U.S._state\)#Agriculture).

How the heck did they come to be associated with peaches?

~~~
TylerE
They were the first state in the US to grow them in quantity, although these
days they are 3rd behind SC and Cali.

Peaches are just a niche fruit. Worldwide production is ~25M tons a year,
mostly in China, with just under 1 million tons in the US. Oranges do about
triple that, even more in the US.

~~~
Scoundreller
For some reason, peach juice hasn't really caught on.

~~~
TylerE
Low yield? I mean, it's still a fruit and has moisture content but it's much
more...solid than an orange.

------
matthewmcg
Georgian here: South Carolina grows a better Eastern Peach.

